# Vilken är den bästa webkameran för Gentoo linux?

## gb

Vet någon vilken webbkamera som har bäst support i Linux kernel. 2.6.19.x?

Vilka chattprogram fungerar bäst med webbkamera?

Svårt att veta vilka märken/modeller som är bäst.

/Göran

----------

